# Neoprene Seat Covers...



## ChrisCapePoint

Looking at buying Neoprene Seat Covers for my Yukon...Anyone have any experience with these? Thought I'd ask before spending 250 bucks.

Do they work well for keeping the leather in god shape?

Is there a brand that is better than another?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chris storrs

bought em for my first jeep...theyre hot..really hot..make ya sweat while driving..dont remember what brand i got..but didnt buy em for the new jeep


----------



## jkcam

Ooops, sorry I didn't see this before. They will rot/dry out the leather. If you have leather seats don't put any covers on them but maybe a towel when you are wet.


----------



## AbuMike

chris storrs said:


> bought em for my first jeep...theyre hot..really hot..make ya sweat while driving..dont remember what brand i got..but didnt buy em for the new jeep


Looked at these for the Tacoma and heard the same regrets from others...


----------



## Ralph

*keepem on the seat...*

is the trick. i have never had good luck with these. i owned two pairs of seat covers, but both have the same problem. i had a hard time keeping it on the seat. when you slide on on your seat, the covers tend to gather and an eventally come off. just my experience.


----------



## Ryan Y

I didnt like mine either. I had the Wet Okole or whatever their called. They were hot when sitting in them, and like all neoprene, they will start to smell funky after a while.

I also have two dogs, and the hair sticks in the cells and is impossible to get out.

I've seen some microfiber seat covers that I like now. THey are breathable and dog hair doesnt stick into them as bad as any other stuff. I just havnt bought any due to the condition of the seats in my truck.


----------



## thresher593

I got these last year and love them and the price is right. I spilled an entire drink by accident in the passenger seat and it just puddled up and did not leave a stain. Only regret is that I didn't get them sooner.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto...covers/_/N-1100765&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104558580


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

thresher593 said:


> I got these last year and love them and the price is right. I spilled an entire drink by accident in the passenger seat and it just puddled up and did not leave a stain. Only regret is that I didn't get them sooner.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto...covers/_/N-1100765&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104558580


+1 with Thresher.


----------



## AbuMike

thresher593 said:


> I got these last year and love them and the price is right. I spilled an entire drink by accident in the passenger seat and it just puddled up and did not leave a stain. Only regret is that I didn't get them sooner.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto...covers/_/N-1100765&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104558580


Will these fit over the headrest or do you need to remove it???


----------



## big minnow

I have them in my Tacoma and they are GREAT. I haven't run into any of the problems everyone has mentioned in this thread (but I don't have leather seats either). Mine are custom and have openings/cutouts for everything necessary ie side airbags, headrests, seatlatches, seatbelts etc.. However they were NOT cheap but are REAL neoprene and custom made for your model truck and options.
Check-out www.coverkingcovers.com
Look under custom seat covers.


----------



## thresher593

AbuMike said:


> Will these fit over the headrest or do you need to remove it???


Mike, they fit right over my headrest in my '05 F150. Also, they dont slide around when I get in and out.

Rod


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

Mike the ones I have, have a completly seprate piece for the headrest. The whole set looks like factory.


----------



## Striper Hunter

I went for the Wet Okole. Cabelas sells them. Mine are in an 05 f150 and i havn't had any problems. They stay put. You can jump in the truck with your wet waders on and not worry about the seats. You just have to coat them with the uv protectant once in awhile.

www.striperHunting.com


----------



## scavengerj

Neoprene is an open celled foam designed to purposely exchange water in order to provide a thin layer of water next to the skin. So I am not sure what that would do to leather.

I wouldn't think it is what I'd call waterproof by any means. Which is why they are called neoprene "wet siuts" for a reason.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## twitch

thresher593 said:


> I got these last year and love them and the price is right. I spilled an entire drink by accident in the passenger seat and it just puddled up and did not leave a stain. Only regret is that I didn't get them sooner.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto...covers/_/N-1100765&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104558580


+3, I've got them on my 05 f250 and they work great. I bought them to use until I decided which neoprene covers to order. I ended up liking them well enough that I never ordered the neoprenes.


----------



## Piddlin

I have an 05 F250 with cloth seats, that I put Cover Kings in the rear right after buying the truck new. Later I put the Wet Okoles in the front. At the time the Cover Kings were a little cheaper. The color and pattern look identical between the two.

The only problem I've had is, they were such a pain to put on, I don't want to take them off to clean them. They haven't moved at all. Now I have real low miles, so I haven't ran into the smell issue yet.


----------

